# Any other GERD'ers have a Hiatus Hernia too?



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi, any other GERD'ers out there have a Hiatus Hernia too? I have heard that they often come as a pair, and I have both.Ugh! I have been having a really hard time the last few days with the HH (Hiatus Hernia). My chest/stomach have been so sore/upset/acidy, and it isn't what I am eating. I am already so very careful about every morsel I place in my mouth!Just seems that sometimes they act up and there is not a lot one can do about it. I am living on Mylanta liquid at present. (peppermint flavoured antacid). Most of the time they are ok as I take Somac tablets too (acid reducing medication) but sometimes it is the pits!Anyone else have any suggestions at something for relief? Other than medication? Thanks.


----------



## billbill17 (Jul 22, 2002)

Hi! I too have hiatal hernia and after diagnosis, I was placed on medication (Zantag 150). After one year, it stopped working, so the doctor put me on Aciphex 20mg, which I've been on since January. It seems to help, but not 100%, unfortunately. How do you feel?


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi billbill,Thanks for the reply. Most of the time I feel ok, but just last week I had a few 'lousy' days, mostly I think due to the Hiatus Hernia, rather than the reflux.When my HH is really acting up I get a 'tight' feeling kind of in my chest, directly below the sternum. My stomach often feels 'sore' too and I seem to have more acid than usual. Sometimes I get a feeling like choking or there is something stuck in my throat (which I beleive is also a HH symptom).I am wondering if after being on somac for 3+ years I might be getting immune to it, or maybe I need a stronger dose?Think I will ask my doc about it next time I see him anyway.What symptoms do you get with your HH?


----------



## annf (Jul 26, 2002)

I also have GERD and a hiatal hernia. I don't have it under control, but I do know that Peppermint (you mentioned that the Mylanta is peppermint flavored) is very bothersome to people with GERD. It is best to try to avoid peppermint in general if you have GERD, according to what I've heard/read.


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

I dunno if it actually contains peppermint or peppermint flavored or whatever but I would think they would know not to put peppermint in an antacid. But just in case, Just get "Original" instead of "Mint", Original tastes just fine, and that will end the whole problem. But then again, What is the deal with Cherry and Lemon and whatever other nasty stuff they got now? Are people actually buying that? I would think if your takin Mylanta, its cuz your stomach is ALREADY messed up. Ok I'm done =) Slacker


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi ann & slacker,Thanks for the info, I never really thought about Mylanta being peppermint flavoured (it is very mild though, you can hardly taste the peppermint at all), though I do know peppermint is not really good for GERD, which is a shame because overall peppermint is I think actually pretty good for ones stomach/digestion.Will try a different non peppermint variety and see if that helps.Slacker, yes they do have some pretty wierd varieties of antacids out there these days too. Mind you, I would not touch a lemon or cherry flavour as I know they would both be too acidy for me, (specially lemon!)Thanks again.Cheers


----------



## billbill17 (Jul 22, 2002)

My HH symptoms are the same as most people I guess: a feeling of heaviness or tightness in the chest, cramps even, in the lower regions, overal lethargy. The worse symptoms occur when I get into my car and drive! I feel so badly, its even hard to breathe. Right now, I'm on Protonix 40mg and still occasionally have to take Mylanta. I've heard that Gaviscon is pretty good, so I think I'll try it. The protonix seems to have the choking feeling under control. Does anyone feel tired all the time?


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

I have a hiatal hernia and was experimented upon by the doctors with nexium, prilosec, etc., and didn't tolerate any of them very well. My worst symptom is of things getting "hung up" on the hernia, a terrible feeling of something stuck right above the breast bone. However, using a chiropractic correction, I have been symptom free for about six months. Have posted this here before, but will repeat it in case anyone wants to try it. In the morning when you rise, drink about a pint of warm water before breakfast. Then "bounce" by standing high on your toes and suddenly dropping to your heels. Any kind of good strong up and then sudden down motion will do it. Perform this about 15 times. Do this every morning and after about a week you will notice a difference in your hernia. Using gravity plus the extra weight in your belly pulls the hernia back down to where it belongs. Mine is definitely down right now, I can tell by the way I feel. Sometimes a prolonged bout of coughing or a large meal though will bring it back up and I will need to exercise again. On days when I don't feel like drinking that pint of water, I just do the exercise after breakfast and that helps, too. Give it a try, it costs nothing and has helped alot of people. There is a hiatal hernia website that is excellent and recommends this technique, as soon as I dig it up I'll post it. Happy jumping. Oh, I also took up horsebackriding during the past year, and that has helped immensely in keeping the hernia in place, all that bouncing really works.


----------

